# Probiotics how often



## Parker+7 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes on the tube it says as needed, please enlighten me on as needed, when they aren't eating how many days can it be Fed - how often-how long-is 10 grams right for a 6 months old?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there are any rumen issues. If they are stressed. If they are sick. If anything is off. How many days in a row depends on the problem. Usually anywhere from a day to a couple weeks depending on what is going on.

You could actually give it to them daily for the rest of their lives but there really isn't a need to do that. 

10g once a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is safe to give every day if you wish. But for getting the rumen going good, it is usually for 3 to 4 days. 1 x a day. The tube usually starts at 5, 10, 15,ect 5 is good enough with dosage.
No grain while they are not eating until back to normal.

Have you taken her temp? If she isn't eating that indicates rumen issues to pneumonia. 

Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...


----------



## Parker+7 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Parker+7*

I want to thank you for your help, the kid is 6 months old and she was attacked by a dog, I found her the next morning, then she turned and I saw that she's missing a leg, her front one she's 1 of 3, being the runt she loves her mom alot and wants to live, at this time I believe that she has a respiratory problems now she's coughing some, DO you have any suggestions she's had SO much LA200 for the wound, I was going to get her some herb tea


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh MY!!!...Whats her temp? 101.5-103.5 is normal range...
Tylan 200 is a better choice for upper rep. issues...1 cc per 25# sub Q twice daily
it should help any infection of the leg as well...
the stress of the attack can induce illness...worm load ect...so check her inner lower eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red...
Tetanus antitoxin shot to protect her from tetnus...a full 4 cc vile
could you post a pic of her leg...I think I would get her to a vet for evaluation if you can...
how was the wound cleaned? how long ago was the attack?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everything above. 
When did this take place?
What an awful ordeal for the poor girl. Prayers sent


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

